# Spitfire Audio - Hans Zimmer Strings (Review)



## Epicomposer (Apr 6, 2018)

As probably one of their most ambitious projects to date, award-winning British sample library developer Spitfire Audio just released an orchestral string library that carries the name of one of the best and most successful film composers of our time: *Hans Zimmer Strings*.

Having scored iconic soundtracks for Oscar-winning films like *Gladiator, Pirates Of The Caribbean, The Dark Knight, Interstellar *or* Dunkirk*, Zimmer is well-known for integrating electronic and sampled sounds with traditional orchestra in order to achieve his trademark bombastic, larger-than-life sound. As the godfather of orchestral sampling himself states: "_The true magic of sampling is when you are creating something that’s impossible in reality."_

For the freshly introduced Hans Zimmer Strings, this meant gathering not less than *344* of Britain's top string players to capture their large-group performances in London's iconic *AIR Lyndhurst Hall*.

We got our hands on a copy of Spitfire Audio's controversially discussed Hans Zimmer Strings and put it to the test. In this review, we're going to find out together if Hans Zimmer Strings can deliver what its large-scale marketing campaign promised and how much of HZ's magic is really hiding in this unique new library.







Read the full review on EPICOMPOSER: *http://epicomposer.com/spitfire-audio-hans-zimmer-strings-review/*


----------



## D Halgren (Apr 7, 2018)

Epicomposer said:


> As probably one of their most ambitious projects to date, award-winning British sample library developer Spitfire Audio just released an orchestral string library that carries the name of one of the best and most successful film composers of our time: *Hans Zimmer Strings*.
> 
> Having scored iconic soundtracks for Oscar-winning films like *Gladiator, Pirates Of The Caribbean, The Dark Knight, Interstellar *or* Dunkirk*, Zimmer is well-known for integrating electronic and sampled sounds with traditional orchestra in order to achieve his trademark bombastic, larger-than-life sound. As the godfather of orchestral sampling himself states: "_The true magic of sampling is when you are creating something that’s impossible in reality."_
> 
> ...


Your US pricing in the review is wrong. It's $599/$799


----------



## Epicomposer (Apr 8, 2018)

D Halgren said:


> Your US pricing in the review is wrong. It's $599/$799


Thank you, fixed it!


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 8, 2018)

Epicomposer said:


> As probably one of their most ambitious projects to date, award-winning British sample library developer Spitfire Audio just released an orchestral string library that carries the name of one of the best and most successful film composers of our time: *Hans Zimmer Strings*.
> 
> Having scored iconic soundtracks for Oscar-winning films like *Gladiator, Pirates Of The Caribbean, The Dark Knight, Interstellar *or* Dunkirk*, Zimmer is well-known for integrating electronic and sampled sounds with traditional orchestra in order to achieve his trademark bombastic, larger-than-life sound. As the godfather of orchestral sampling himself states: "_The true magic of sampling is when you are creating something that’s impossible in reality."_
> 
> ...



very fair review IMO. Though I disagree a bit on the final point. HZS has the potential to be a great library once fixed and updated, not just "very good".


----------



## Nesciochamp (Apr 16, 2018)

Good read, thanks.


----------



## Manaberry (Apr 19, 2018)

Thanks for the review


----------

